
What happens when you change a single byte in an image? - tesla23
https://codepen.io/hacksparrow/pen/YNxERy
======
nness
Reminds me of: [https://snorpey.github.io/jpg-
glitch/](https://snorpey.github.io/jpg-glitch/)

Fascinating how resilient JPEG's can be. I imagine you could do the same with
a BMP with minor side-effect. Formats like PNG's would be far more susceptible
to outright failure if single bits are altered.

